# Time to get started



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 19, 2022)

Just got a text from my buddy with the mill. Got the spacer for the 60" bar. Time to get started on slabbing these maples.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks to be a bit of figure in there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 19, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Time to get started on stabbing these maples.


Being dead already, you expect much bleeding?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 19, 2022)

Oops. Fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 19, 2022)

Darn auto correct. Took me months to get mine to allow any other form of saw, such as sawed, sawn, or saws

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 20, 2022)

No more excuses, get busy ya' slacker. Looks like there's going to be some nice boards in those big trunks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 22, 2022)

Picture 1 looks to have some twist to the bark, so likely some spiral graining. Not necessarily figure, but often twist, cupping and warping while drying. The challenge should be fun unless you find a bike inside there.


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 22, 2022)

I might not be jealous, but certainly envious! Can't wait to see what the boards look like! Are you gonna leave some turning chunks?

I stayed at my Dad's house last week. One night, he tortured me by watching an NBA game - gag! But the next night we watched Lone Star Law and Louisiana Law. I can get hooked on them! When I took those "what occupation I should be in" tests when in high school - game warden/park ranger was numero uno. But I turned out to be construction - go figure!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes there will be some turning blanks. Probably get as many wide slabs as I can out of them. Whatever is left will be turning stock. Cut off the end of one limb and saw spalting in it. Cut these pieces from it and saw a few little eyes looking back at me so hopefully may be a little burl figure in there as well. Game Warden/conservation officer job is great. I just wish I had started when I was 21 or so. I'd be retiring in about/less than a year. And I agree with you on the NBA game.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 22, 2022)

It's a shame you have to put up with all that rotten wood!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2022)

Yea but someone has to do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2022)

I see some great bowl, platter, and hollow form blanks coming up


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2022)

Hmmm....maybe. A few may show up in Texas this fall. Wish Virginia had a big show like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 22, 2022)

Chatanooga in June...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2022)

Maybe on Friday night for supper and meet ups. Then the wife and I are going wherever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 22, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hmmm....maybe. A few may show up in Texas this fall. Wish Virginia had a big show like that


No doubt! 

There is a mid Atlantic pen turners show that is held each year that I think was up here last month. I’ve never been but heard it’s quite good.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 22, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hmmm....maybe. A few may show up in Texas this fall. Wish Virginia had a big show like that


Virginia does have an event, normally every other year in even years. Always in Fishersville. Last one, 2020 was COVID cancelled. This year’s was to be in November but, unfortunately, was just canceled as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2022)

May look into that. Thanks Tom!


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 22, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> May look into that. Thanks Tom!


VA Turning Symposium

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 6, 2022)

Well, going over and sawing at least one of these on Saturday. I'll try and get progress pics as we go. Can't promise because I have memory loss when we get to sawing. Fingers crossed these will be as good as I hope!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 10, 2022)

Went over this morning to start sawing the log. Got there and had a rotten Ailanthus tree drop across a gate, the brace and the fence. So we grabbed another gate and wire and got that fixed so the cows weren't running up and down the road. Split the log first because there was some rot in the crotch area and down one side a little bit. Had to finish getting the Grandberg Alaskan mill together and finally got to saw a few slabs. We'll finish this log later on when we can. The second log is the big one with like four crotches. It will be chopped in smaller pieces and may get some shorter slabs. But it will mainly be turning blanks. If I was smarter, I would post the video but I'm not so here's some pictures for you

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2022)

That is some wickedly nice lumber! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2022)

Wow! Now that’s Ambrosia Maple!!


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 10, 2022)

Hard, hard work…..

AND WHAT A REWARD!!!!

….and another comment……..
this rivals @Mike1950 ……different, but still wood #&$#$&#. Wasn’t sure I should use the word I originally used.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2022)

@Eric Rorabaugh Eric, if you get some large bowl blanks with that kind of figure, I would strongly consider a road trip to bring some north.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh don't worry, the second log is destined for turning blanks.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 10, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Hard, hard work…..
> 
> AND WHAT A REWARD!!!!
> 
> ...


To be honest, I thought it was gonna be rough. But it wasn't bad at all. The Husqvarna 3120XP (119 cc I believe) is a beast and made it pretty easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh don't worry, the second log is destined for turning blanks.


Put me down for 16+ inchers if they look like that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 10, 2022)

So the 16 year old daughter said, "Wow, that wold make some great bar tops". Should I be worried?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 10, 2022)

Part of it is going into a dining room table for the wife. She said yes to it. I just worry it will be too busy for a table. I guess we'll see. I have enough cherry sawed for one for my stepdaughter and enough walnut to saw for one for my daughter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 10, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh Eric, if you get some large bowl blanks with that kind of figure, I would strongly consider a road trip to bring some north.



And whatever room Tom has left over can be filled up with some pieces for me Beautiful!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 10, 2022)

Me 2----Me 2!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2022)

If you think it'll be too busy for the whole table, wonder how it wood look using a large slab down the middle with "plain(er)" wood making up the bulk of the top? Sort of like a built in, permanent table runner.

Do you have any ambrosia that's less figured? Maybe the most dense figure in the middle with lessening figure as you move towards the outside edges?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 11, 2022)

Not a bad idea Tim


----------



## Jonkou (Dec 11, 2022)

Nice score, if they look like that and you’re offering for sale I’ll take some 12x12x2.5 or 5” LFRB‘s. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 11, 2022)

There will be some available but they will be green


----------



## Jonkou (Dec 11, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> There will be some available but they will be green


Will you seal the end grain?


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 11, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> There will be some available but they will be green


Green is good in this town!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 11, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Will you seal the end grain?


Always do on fresh cut stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2022)

Wow, a stuner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 12, 2022)




----------

